# squirrel dog



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

for sale a finish cur x feist male 3 years old 400$ and a treeing fiest pup 8-mon-old lighty started 100$ 216-332-9470 OR TRADE ON GUNS or hunting stuff


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

this the older male sqdog that trees sq realy good and treed one ****


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

this is the treeing fiest treeing hard on a yard squirrel


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Darn good looking dogs! Anyone that enjoys squirrel hunting should grab up either one. Wish I was 20 years younger.


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

and also a good hard hunting jack russel terrier


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> this the older male sqdog that trees sq realy good and treed one ****


finish cur male 3 years old SOLD ....STILL HAVE THE PUP


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

JACK RUSSEL 200$ very gamey had three sq shot out to him and killed a small **** around the house


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

all DOG HAVE BEEN SOLD


----------

